# Multi-Motor? Instead of one honking big one.



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

It's generally much more efficient to go with one big motor than a bunch of little ones.


SimonRafferty said:


> Honking big motors are hard to come by and expensive - so how viable is it to use a number of smaller motors instead?
> 
> I was thinking that in my workshop I have loads of 12 & 24v motors up to about 5Hp - probably enough for an eleccy vehicle.
> 
> ...


----------



## SimonRafferty (Apr 13, 2009)

Although that's true - big motors are harder to come by. If you are working on a tight budget and perhaps are not looking for huge range - it might be viable.

Si


----------



## ftaffy (Mar 13, 2009)

I can see the value in multi motors but i would be looking at 2/3 at most, i think the added weight of the casings + extra circuits would add $$ everything else and destroy the value. So we are still talking larger (5-9") connected to 1 controller with contactors which are controlled by speed to switch between series and parrallel.


----------

